
Slump Is Putting New Stresses on Libraries and Librarians - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/02/us/02library.html
======
cubedice
My mother works as a reference librarian, and was explaining to me that a
recent vacancy got around 200 applicants (people with MBAs, even).

What's interesting is that libraries have become the only way to connect to
the ever important internet for people down on their luck. Since internet
cafes are usually dark, seedy joints, I wonder if there's an opportunity to
provide membership-based access to computers/internet in a comfortable
setting. A library without books. I know my school's computer labs are always
jam packed. There has to be a business model in there somewhere...

